# Unrisen bread dough?



## chris629 (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok so I must have not done the water at the right temp because it didn't want to rise.  But I have been making bread for the last couple of wks every couple of days never temped the water except the first time.  Well tonight I didn't either I went by feel, well I couldn't figure out why the dough didn't rise and then I figure it out, my water was either too hot or too cold.  
First is there anything I can do with this dough?  Can I turn it into something else?  I REALLY hate to waste, especially since I am doing this to help save money.  
Then how can I get a good temp reading.  What do you use?  I was using my meat fork and sticking it in the water and it didn't seem to want to read right.  But either way, I have never had problems with my water and now all of a sudden tonight it is heavy and doesnt' want to rise.  UUUUUGGHGHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 10, 2005)

When I bake bread I just use my finger to test the water. I generally make the water a fair bit warmer than lukewarm as most recipes ask for and have never had any failures. 

Since you went by feel I thought it would be obvious if the water was too cold or hot since there is room for a fair bit of variation.

Perhaps water temperature was not the problem? It could be that the yeast you were using had expired? Or there was perhaps too much salt and it killed off the yeast?

Another reason could be the environment in which you tried to prove the dough.

Just brainstorming possible solutions.


----------



## chris629 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know, I thought of all those too, but since I am still new at remember my bread recipe I go exactly by the recipe until I can remember it w/o it.  I did eveything the exact same as before, and the yeast I had just bought a couple of days before that.  
I just let it set covered over night I was too tired to deal with it  (it was getting to be 11:30 and my son usually wakes up around 6:30 or so) and I woke up and it was risen.  So I put it in the oven and baked it this morning and we haven't tasted it yet.  It never takes more then about 30 min to rise and this was 1.5 hrs before it rose just a little so it was just weird to me.  
Thanks!


----------



## jasonr (Jan 27, 2005)

Turn it into pizza. That's what I did with failed challah, and it actually tasted pretty good.


----------



## chris629 (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh good idea!! Thanks!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 27, 2005)

You can also work some egg and added sugar into the bread dough, stretch it, shape it into a thin circle, and fry it in hot oil to make a scone-type fry-bread.  Serve with honey or your favorite jam/jelly, or sprinkle with powdered sugar and cinamon.

Use it to make noodles?  

Seeeeeeya: Goodweed of the North


----------

